# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Humanity is smarter than the sum of its individuals

## Jovialis

It is true, while some people may be smarter than others, one cannot be a master of all disciplines. Thus, even the best and brightest are reliant on collective human accomplishments achieved by specialists.

https://blog.insito.me/humanity-is-s...RXZJE9vhPMohEM

----------


## Salento

My father used to say that each of us is born with the predisposition to excel in one thing, and we have a specific role to contribute to society.

If a Dentist doesn’t feel well should go to a Doctor, and the Doctor should go to a Dentist for the care of his/her teeth.

----------


## LeBrok

I think we began to excel when had learned how to accumulate knowledge. No longer we have waste time to rediscover and reinvent things. Since then we could "stand taller and taller on shoulders of giants".

----------

